# Mollys Herbals goat wormer



## Araylee (Sep 3, 2010)

I bought me some Mollys Herbals goat wormer, and my goats DETEST it, even mixed with molasses. Any tips or tricks to get them to actually eat the stuff??


----------



## freemotion (Sep 3, 2010)

Follow the instructions for making the herbal balls.  Straddle the goat so you can clamp their neck between your knees like a stanchion, and push a ball into the corner of the mouth, behind the front teeth, on top of the tongue, and as far back as you can get it without getting your finger between those molars.  Hold the mouth gently shut with your hands on either side so you can catch the ball when the goat spits it out.  Repeat.  Swear a bit.  Wipe your sweat often, as goats hate getting dripped on.  When the goat spits the ball out for the fourth time and you can no longer make it into a ball again, go to the house for a drink and to make up more balls.  Try again.


Just kidding.  Sort of.  I found that all of my goats liked it after the first force-feeding, and all but one will now take it willingly.  The one who won't doesn't struggle when I straddle her, and only spits out the first one (it is a doeling so I have to break it up into smaller balls) once and then obviously enjoys the rest.  But still makes me work for it.  Little twit.  Good thing she is cute!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 4, 2010)

i use hoegger's goat supply herbal wormer - but its the same-ish thing.

for 2 of my goats i just sprinkle it on their food and they eat it. for the other one i put a little bagged feed in a container sprinkle the powder on, dribble a little water (about a tablespoon?) and mix it up. the water just makes the powder stick to the food. easy peasy...and sometimes i give a small handful of cracked corn so she doesnt know in her eating frenzy that she's getting the wormer

;-)


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 5, 2010)

> I bought me some Mollys Herbals goat wormer, and my goats DETEST it, even mixed with molasses.


Mine hated it too, no matter how I dosed it. :/


----------



## freemotion (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you use the slippery elm powder?  That is from bark, so it is irresistable to goats!


----------



## Togg girl (Sep 5, 2010)

The first several times my baby togg spat it out.  After that no problems.  My adult togg never refused one.  I make my own version based on Molly's.  Be sure to roll the finished product in more of the Slippery Elm Root Powder - this is the key ingredient.


----------



## Aegipan (Oct 2, 2010)

My goats were very very suspicious. I gave them very small pieces and they sniffed it for several minutes before they finally took it. Once they did, they were hooked. Well two out of three goats. The other doe did not like it.

Also if you break it into small pieces and put it in with the goat feed ("grain") they might eat it along with the rest.


----------



## mully (Oct 2, 2010)

I use it all the time and most goats will resist it at first.  Mix with molasses make a small ball and press the ball between 2 gingersnap cookies and they will suck it down.  Now they know the smell so the next time they will take the ball... you can give a cookie as a chaser.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 2, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 3, 2010)

...but can you tell it actually works? How often do you have to use it?


----------



## freemotion (Oct 3, 2010)

I use the Famacha chart and also I got a microscope to learn to run my own fecal exams.  I keep a vial of Ivomec in my fridge and have used it on rare occasions for individuals who have nose-dived on Famacha too quickly and I didn't want to risk it.  That is a total of 2 doses this year, one for a buckling who was loaded with barberpole when I purchased him...or the stress of the move caused an explosion in his worm population.  Another was my older rescued doe who was given a lot of bread by a well-meaning neighbor at the same time that I was watching her eyelids and waiting for my herbal order to arrive...after the bread, she took a very fast downturn and I used the Ivomec.

But the herbals are working for me.  I did Molly's for a year and now am getting more confident to make up my own mix.  What is needed is very individual from farm to farm and on any farm, from goat to goat.  You have to monitor them, and Famacha and fecals are pretty precise.  You could probably just do Famacha and then have the  vet do a fecal for you if needed.  I like doing my own.  But I am a nerd.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> ...but can you tell it actually works? How often do you have to use it?


i use hoegger's version of the herbal wormer and yep you can tell. within a week or two their eyes pink up, coats get shiny, etc.  you use the hoegger version weekly (after the initial first 3 days). easy peasy and my ladies dont need a lot of convincing to eat it. i just sprinkle it on their food. 

i knew we were doing well when our breeder said the saanen we got from him looked better when we brought her back than when she left in the spring


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 30, 2010)

I also have a question about Molly's herbals.. I am brand new to goats and to the forum, I have 2 nigerian does, one is bred.. anyway, should the dosage be different for these small goats... and also for the kids herbal schedule?


----------



## freemotion (Oct 30, 2010)

I think she details all this stuff in the instructions.  You don't give the wormwood formula while they are preggers.  The babies get a reduced dose until a certain size.   I give my pygmies the adult dose.  Not sure about nigies, but it is pretty safe, so I'd err on the side of giving a bit too much.

I don't stick to a "schedule" so much anymore.....you still want to use famacha and fecals until you know what the potential problems are with your specific goats on your specific property.  Famacha, at least!  I've used it for a year with great results, but I did have to dose one doe with ivermectin after a big stress (neighbors threw loaves of bread in and the alpha doe hogged it, apparently) caused a sudden worm bloom.  I caught the problem by using famacha.  She also got copper deficient as a result, pretty much went from jet black to rusty brown overnight.

I also had to dose a buckling shortly after I brought him home (with Ivomec) but have managed him with herbals ever since with good results.


Oh, and


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 4, 2010)

My guys are so persnickety, one week they love it the next week they show no interest.  I've found - with my wether especially that molasses & slippery elm make all the difference.  I've been using it for almost a year.  
I keep the 'real' wormers on hand just in case but between the Molly's & diatomaceous earth & keeping stall super clean always - I've been lucky so far.  I'm sure the fact that I only have 5 goats makes it easier too.
btw - I use Molly's for every stinkin' one of my animals


----------



## goodgirlmolly (Dec 4, 2010)

mully said:
			
		

> I use it all the time and most goats will resist it at first.  Mix with molasses make a small ball and press the ball between 2 gingersnap cookies and they will suck it down.  Now they know the smell so the next time they will take the ball... you can give a cookie as a chaser.


That is BRILLIANT!!!!  My guys love gingersnaps!  Great advice


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 13, 2010)

I got my order of the herbals today and they smell great! I know if I want to eat it, they will most likely want to eat it, too. But mine like to eat wild chives that grow in the yard and bananas, so I'm sure they will gobble this stuff down.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 15, 2011)

Have your goats given in and decided to just eat the herbal wormer?  I sprinkle it over their grain and mine just gobble it right up


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 15, 2011)

Aegipan said:
			
		

> Also if you break it into small pieces and put it in with the goat feed ("grain") they might eat it along with the rest.


That's the way we do it. Mix it with the Slippery Elm and molasses (or honey) and mix with their feed.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 15, 2011)

I started out making the little balls with slippery elm and molasses.  Now I just put a Tbsp. of the wormer right in their feed, no extra anything else added.  They don't mind at all.  And it works with both formula #1 and formula #2.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 15, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Did you use the slippery elm powder?  That is from bark, so it is irresistable to goats!


Where do you get it from?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 15, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly's Herbals. http://www.fiascofarm.com/herbs/mollysherbals.php/products/slippery-elm-bark


----------



## freemotion (Mar 15, 2011)

You can call around to your local health food stores or if you have an herbalist who sells stuff, you might find it.  I used to get it at Whole Foods, but now they need to change their name to Processed Foods with Organic Fairy Dust.    You can also get it from various places online.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 15, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> You can call around to your local health food stores or if you have an herbalist who sells stuff, you might find it.  I used to get it at Whole Foods, but now they need to change their name to Processed Foods with Organic Fairy Dust.    You can also get it from various places online.


  Thanks. I'll check around. Mine used to eat it top dressed on their grain... But lately they've been leaving a lot in the bottom of the dish so I think I'll have to start balling it again. I made balls before but didn't roll in the slippery elm bark and they were so messy.


----------



## nmred (Mar 19, 2011)

What I do is mix the herbs with about an equal amount of molassess.  I then mix in a bit of their grain to make it firm enough to stay in a ball, then roll the ball in their grain.  They love it!  I think they can smell it when I carry it down to the goat house, because they start getting all excited, running back and forth, and bleating like crazy.  I then put the ball on top of their grain which they get when they're on the milking stand.  I once put it in the bottom of the dish with their grain on top.  BIG MISTAKE!. They dug through the grain to get at it, flipping it all out and making a huge mess.  I won't do that again


----------



## Cara Peachick (Apr 6, 2011)

I am getting my first goats at the end of this month, but I've been using Molly's with my dogs and cat with great success.  I've even used it on human children when they got pinworms.  It tastes nasty   (to children) but it works!

Oh!  and it seems as if the dosing is roughly by weight, so for nigerians, I would just reduce by a proportion.  Figure a full size dairy goat is roughly 130 pounds (?) and reduce from there.  It's not exact.

-Cara


----------



## herdnerd (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi

I am new to goats but I love the herbal dewormer.  Is there a reason NOT to give goats peanut butter?  My dogs love it that way.   

The reason I ask is that there are two herbal ball formulas.  The one for livestock uses molasses and the dog one uses peanut butter.  I was just curious if one should not give goats peanut butter.

Deb


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 1, 2011)

herdnerd said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I am new to goats but I love the herbal dewormer.  Is there a reason NOT to give goats peanut butter?  My dogs love it that way.
> 
> ...


I think the goats will probably have a higher chance of getting choked on the peanut butter. I just mix it in with their food, but if you want to make sure everybody is getting the right dose, the balls are nice to use.


----------



## Mango (Jul 21, 2011)

I ordered Mollys Herbal that should be here today. I was hesitant about it but glad I read this thread. Now I feel better about it working.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 24, 2011)

So this herb gets rid of all worms?

I've also read somewhere that pumpkin seeds can be used as a natural de-wormer. Has anyone tried this with goats? ...Are pumpkin seeds _safe _for goats?

By-the-by, my "favorite" online herb store sells slippery elm bark powder for 9.50/ .5 pound. It can be found at this site:

http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Slippery-Elm-Bark-Powder?s=slippery elm bark


----------



## mkeawsh (Jan 11, 2012)

This organic wormer works wonderfully.  I have been using it for years.  They have proven studies that is works better than the chemical dewormers.

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Dewormers/


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 28, 2012)

I am going to get on the ball with the herbal wormers (Molly's Herbal Wormer) from the start. I guess I'll have no experience with the chemical wormers to compare it to, but I like the idea. I know the benefits of herbal remedies, but they also have their own risks and do NOT replace proper medical care. I plan to have chemical wormers on hand, and run fecals with the vet, too, to create a worming program that will work for my herd.


----------



## mkeawsh (Feb 28, 2012)

Genipher said:
			
		

> So this herb gets rid of all worms?
> 
> I've also read somewhere that pumpkin seeds can be used as a natural de-wormer. Has anyone tried this with goats? ...Are pumpkin seeds _safe _for goats?
> 
> ...


Thank for the website!!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 6, 2012)

Both of my current does now push each other out of the way to try and get an extra ball.  One was resistant the first couple times I gave it to her but once she decided she liked it, she practically knocks me down trying to get her dose.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmm, I have been thinking about trying the Herbal dewormer. I know the ingredients that goes in it but not the amounts for each herb. Does anyone know the amounts to make your own?


----------



## happyvagabonds (Jun 12, 2012)

i use Fir Meadows http://store.firmeadowllc.com DWorm-A and about to order some of the GI Soother for Coccidia and barberpole worms. Katherine is a certified Master Herbalist and has a very informative book out now about herbals for livestock and pets. (it's on my wish list!) she also has an amazing award-winning herd of Toggs. i saw results very quickly and am using her mix for all my animals... dogs, cats, chickens and goats. 

i made dosage balls following the standard recipe, but instead of slippery elm, i had a sample of COB that i had received at a recent dairy goat festival. i ground the whole grains in a coffee grinder until it was a fine powder and used in same proportions as the suggested slippery elm. my goats loved it without hesitation, and let me tell you, i have some finicky goats. my doe will eat baby carrots, but not regular carrots. *boggle*

i got the idea to use the COB mix from a post somewhere from someone who just used oatmeal. i love my steel-cut oatmeal too much to sacrifice it to the goats.... haha good stuff!

sorry for the shameless plug of Fir Meadows, but i was looking for an alternative to Molly's and have been very pleased with Fir Meadows. Katherine is amazingly knowledgeable and i trust a recipe provided by a Master Herbalist. That's a lot of dedication and years of work and knowledge.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just made dosage balls for the first time and I didn't have slippery elm so I made it with the leftover alfalfa leaves in their feeder.  I just mixed the herbs, molasses, and alfalfa together until it made a ball.  I chilled them a bit and then gave one to each goat.  They gobbled it up!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 14, 2012)

happyvagabonds said:
			
		

> i use Fir Meadows http://store.firmeadowllc.com DWorm-A and about to order some of the GI Soother for Coccidia and barberpole worms. Katherine is a certified Master Herbalist and has a very informative book out now about herbals for livestock and pets. (it's on my wish list!) she also has an amazing award-winning herd of Toggs. i saw results very quickly and am using her mix for all my animals... dogs, cats, chickens and goats.
> 
> i made dosage balls following the standard recipe, but instead of slippery elm, i had a sample of COB that i had received at a recent dairy goat festival. i ground the whole grains in a coffee grinder until it was a fine powder and used in same proportions as the suggested slippery elm. my goats loved it without hesitation, and let me tell you, i have some finicky goats. my doe will eat baby carrots, but not regular carrots. *boggle*
> 
> ...


I second this choice.  I have know her for a few years from the LaMancha list.  FirMeadow is a good quality source.


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you worm goats when they are pregnant?


----------



## Tiss (Dec 31, 2012)

You use the weekly formula but not the wormwood formula. So far my girls are looking good!


----------



## meme (Dec 31, 2012)

I might just have to try this. I do have one pregnant doe though, I guess it should be safe to simply skip the wormwood.


----------

